# windows 7 downgrade from ultimate to pro.



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

My PC has a DVD burner but I have never used it. If I need to burn a DVD what type of DVDs do I need to buy?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Never mind. I put it on a stick.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

http://windows-activator.net/license-keys-for-windows-7-ultimate/

Try that before you downgrade.

Edit: Too late.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

if it's a retail version you can install it over the existing system with the cd. it may not let you though going from ultimate to pro.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I have all the instruction for going from ultimate to pro. The issue is the pro disk I have does not have sp1 integrated so I get the error that I am trying to upgrade to an older version, which is not allowed.

Version that is installed is 'not genuine'. I'm not sure that activator would make it genuine, But I will give it a try. I have made an image so if it gets messed up I can restore it.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

If you want to keep Ultimate. look at the site that I posted.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I checked the specs of the two and I see no advantage to keeping a not genuine ultimate which is what that site does if it works.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

joed said:


> I have all the instruction for going from ultimate to pro. The issue is the pro disk I have does not have sp1 integrated so I get the error that I am trying to upgrade to an older version, which is not allowed.
> 
> Version that is installed is 'not genuine'. I'm not sure that activator would make it genuine, But I will give it a try. I have made an image so if it gets messed up I can restore it.


Download a non-cracked iso of the same os with sp1. type like oem vs retail must match.

install it over ultimate and punch in the valid key you got, then activate.

u may still get the error going from ultimate to pro.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

user_12345a said:


> Download a non-cracked iso of the same os with sp1. type like oem vs retail must match.
> 
> install it over ultimate and punch in the valid key you got, then activate.
> 
> u may still get the error going from ultimate to pro.


That is what I am doing.
I have also done the registry changes from ultimate to pro following the procedure here.

https://superuser.com/questions/339...-7-ultimate-to-professional-without-reinstall


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

windows 7 pro installed.

Now I am stuck with a internet explorer 8 that won't upgrade to 11. I have been through all the sites on MS and none of them give a fix that works.
Check for updates. done
Try install from updates. done.
try different download versions. done.
turn off virus. done.
Try from safe mode. done
nothing works
It either fails or says it installed but is not there.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

XP won't upgrade IE to 11 but there shouldn't be a problem with 7. Open Windows Explorer. In other words the C: drive. Click on Tools, Folder Options & check Show Hidden Files & Folders & uncheck Hide Extensions for Known File Types. The go to the search & search for iexplore.exe Right click on it & left click on open file location. It should be highlighted in C:\program files\internet explorer. Right click again & left click on properties & the details tab. What version does it show? If it says 11, create a shortcut on the desktop.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Only thing is when I go into control panel - programs and features, windows features show explorer version 8 not 11, so it never installed properly.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

You still need to see what's in C:\program files\internet explorer
Version 11 or pieces of it maybe there or somewhere. Follow my suggestion in post #12. iexplore.exe is the executable name of the browser.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

In both program files and program files(x86) it is version 8.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/internet-explorer-11-for-windows-7-details.aspx

Ok, I found the problem. That ^^ site says that 11 is not compatible with 7 but it gives you other choices that will work. Take a look.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

That link says 



> Supported Operating System
> 
> Windows 7 Service Pack 1, Windows Server 2008 R2 SP1


And my other PC with win 7 has it installed.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Make sure that Service Pack 1 installed on the downgraded PC. Then choose one of the IE 11s, in that list & see if you can download it.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Guap0_ said:


> Make sure that Service Pack 1 installed on the downgraded PC. Then choose one of the IE 11s, in that list & see if you can download it.


Did all that. All the updates are installed except the ie11 update. It won't install. Also tried ie11 from a separate download.
I might try deleting ie8 since you can't uninstall it. Not actually delete but rename the directory so windows thinks it's gone and I can put it back if I need.

It's not a huge deal if it doesn't work since I next to never use IE anyway.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

LOL, I thought you wanted IE. If you don't, choose another browser. If you delete IE 8 from the registry, it might trick MS to allow the IE 11 download.


----------

